# sleep timer



## joebot

Just got my TiVo and am stoked on all the features I didn't have on my previous cable, directv and replaytv DVRs. However, I can't believe it doesn't have a sleep timer. Any chance this could be added some time soon? Is there some way to do this besides recording a blank channel at some future time or using a third party remote?

Thanks and regards


----------



## jjberger2134

Welcome to the forum!

Your TV should have a sleep function. Just use the TV remote to program the sleep timer for the TV. Why does the TiVo need a sleep timer? A TiVo never shuts off and is always recording, either a program, the live buffer or both.


----------



## joebot

Thanks for the welcome! I have two issues. First of all, I have a Panasonic plasma that not only does not have a sleep timer, it also does not have speakers. The audio comes from my receiver which also does not have a sleep timer (as most receivers don't). This is why my Time Warner DVR and ReplayTV DVR and DirecTV DVRs were all so cool and alike - they all had sleep timers! Thought I would make the suggestion since I have not owned a DVR without a sleep timer, I would really like this feature and since it is likely very trivial to add.


----------

